# Bengal Cats



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Guys.

I am looking to buy 2 new kittens, a female silver rosetted bengal and a male brown rosetted begnal.

I dont want pedigree as they would just be stolen from around my house so ideally crossed.

Please help.............


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

But... you already have one... surely if you already have one you have encountered this issue before?
Speaking of which, what is the issue you want addressing? The fact that the cats could be stolen, or that you're looking for a cross-breeder?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Azz_87 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am looking to buy 2 new kittens, a female silver rosetted bengal and a male brown rosetted begnal.
> 
> ...


 

I doubt you would get cross breeds that have those markings, are you saying it doesnt matter if these 2 new ones get stolen as they wont be pedigree?

This should be in the domestic section as Bengals arent exotic pets


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

put a wanted ad in classifieds mate


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing, surely if they have all the markings they will still get stolen.

I know little about cats but seems to me that the norm would be to have them as a house cat, maybe someone could confirm that but breeders hopefully would not home to someone who lets the cat roam in an area they are likely to get stolen.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What a strange request? You want a rosetted bengal, but you don't want to pay pedigree price - is that it??

If you don't want your cats stolen, then keep them as housecats or catproof your garden and keep them safe?

Does that post mean you won't care if they got stolen cos they weren't pedigree?

I thought people who loved cats loved them whether they were pedigree or moggie?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

feorag said:


> What a strange request? You want a rosetted bengal, but you don't want to pay pedigree price - is that it??


I think you hit the button :lol2:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Pop-corn at the ready


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.

I dont have a problem at all with teh price as someone pointed out, i already have one. Problem is i moved away from my parents house and he has had to stay with them as i was afraid he mat be stolen or may decide to try and find his way back to my parents.

The reason i would want possible cross breeds is because if they do get taken from my area then i wont have spent £400 + for some slack jaw to have a nice cat that they stole.

You can tell a cross breed straight away so that is not an issue.

Also i cant leave a cat indoors, its not fair on the breed.

If no one can help its not a problem, i just though i would ask as you guys have never led me a stray before..............

Thanks


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

We used to keep Bengals and when bought from the breeder, we were told that under no circumstances, they were house cats because of the risk of theft.


----------



## ilovemary (May 22, 2010)

i have 1 sitting on me right now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our Bengal is a very happy indoor cat


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Azz_87 said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> I dont have a problem at all with teh price as someone pointed out, i already have one. Problem is i moved away from my parents house and he has had to stay with them as i was afraid he mat be stolen or may decide to try and find his way back to my parents.
> 
> ...


re your cat finding his way back to your parents. This is why everyone keeps their cat in when they move for a week or so. 

I don't know if you will get the quality of markings you are after with a cross but that said in a good cross you can't always tell they aren't pedigree. Certainlya thief will steal any nice looking cat - they often don't care whether they are pedigree or not. My housemate had her moggie stolen!

If you really want a nice bengal build a huge enclosure in your garden which has a welded mesh roof etc, link this to your house, have a dedicated indoor cat room with suspended ropes, cat toys etc and have your own bengal back from your parents. You get your cat back and he is protected from wandering off or getting stolen!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Azz_87 said:


> I dont have a problem at all with teh price as someone pointed out, i already have one. Problem is i moved away from my parents house and he has had to stay with them as i was afraid he mat be stolen or may decide to try and find his way back to my parents.
> 
> The reason i would want possible cross breeds is because if they do get taken from my area then i wont have spent £400 + for some slack jaw to have a nice cat that they stole.


So if you think they might be stolen then insure them and you'll get your money back if they are??



Azz_87 said:


> You can tell a cross breed straight away so that is not an issue.


Don't quite understand what you are saying here. It reads like you think if you manage to find a rosetted bengal cross that a 'slackjaw' wouldn't be able to tell that it was a pedigree cat, cos if that's what you're saying I would say you're wrong.



Azz_87 said:


> Also i cant leave a cat indoors, its not fair on the breed.


Far more people are keeping their cats indoors nowadays, because of the amount and speed of traffic on the roads nowadays, the incurable diseases they can pick up and people stealing them and those cats can and do live healthy, happy lives because their owners make the effort to provide them with entertainment and distractions.

Could you not catproof the garden and provide trees and climbing frames to entertain them, then they can have the best of both worlds?

There are loads of people on here who have bengal crosses, so there are plenty out there to find, but I still have a uncomfortable feeling that you seem to be more concerned about losing £400 than losing your cat!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nix said:


> re your cat finding his way back to your parents. This is why everyone keeps their cat in when they move for a week or so.


Before I started breeding and had to stop my cats free roaming I had 3 male neuters. They all came on holiday with us and were allowed out on the second day.

They didn't make any attempt to try to get back to my house (difficult from the far west coast of Scotland or the Outer Hebrides!), because *we* were their home and where we were was where they wanted to be.

On his second holiday with us when he was only 2 year old, I left my bedroom window open and my Aby climbed out the first night we were there. We were on a chalet park with about 40 identical chalets. I woke up at 2:00am in the morning and found him missing - I went outside and called him - no sign! I went back to bed and eventually fell asleep. He woke me up at 5:00 crying at the closed window to get back in!

I believe cats that attach themselves to houses rather than people have less attention and interaction with their owners so are more attached to their territory than their owners.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I kept my moggie in for 2 days just in case but I agree she is attached to me rather than the house  She always comes right back 

Your Abys are stunning! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are actually Somalis, which are longhaired Aby's. Sadly I lost my Aby (who was my first cat) about 8 years ago! :sad:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

hehe i used to take my cat camping and she loved it never went too far away but enjoyed the freedom to chase the rabbits and cuddle up in tent at night
also a very nice furry hot water bottle


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

ichis-mom said:


> hehe i used to take my cat camping and she loved it never went too far away but enjoyed the freedom to chase the rabbits and cuddle up in tent at night
> also a very nice furry hot water bottle


My Aunty used to have a moggy called Scruffy and he used to go camping with them in the caravan. :no1:


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for you responses guys, good or bad its all very helpfull.

I just want to assure you though, my pets are paramount in my home and my money and time is no option when it comes to them.

I may ask questions that seem dumb sometimes but its all in teh interest of my pets 

Anywho thanks for the advise guys.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem! Just trying to get you to see how you're coming over - whether it's true or not!


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Hi I have two bengals and a maine coone all of which have lived indoors for the whole of their lives and all three are very happy and incredibly trusting cats. As long as they get the attention and amusement they need i think indoor cats end up being much more rewarding and affectionate animals that remain a lot more kittenish in thier behaviour due to never being exposed to anything they need fear (with the exception in our case of the occacional moody skunk ).


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

My friend has created a cat aviary in his garden for his pair of cats, they tell him when the weather is warm enough for them to want to go out and sunbath and play outdoors by yowling at the window that you can see the playpen from. They also have a paddling pool in there, bizarre but they love it! If that is something you can do I would defo consider it. Cats are just as happy indoors as out as long as they have the stimulation, I would bring them up indoors, at least this way you also never have to worry about a Bengals inquisitive nature getting the better of them (eg cars, people, dogs etc etc)


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

There's a sliver bengal cat down the road from me and it's owners let it out side


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok so i have got 2 little girls now, one snow and 1 gold bengal.

I will post some pics if i can ever figure it out lol.

Now, can you guys help me with a name? i want something unusual and femanine. The snow is a right daddies girl and the gold and is little horror lol.


----------



## Azz_87 (Jul 6, 2010)

New thread opened for responses


----------

